# Trivia 4/2



## luckytrim (Apr 2, 2018)

trivia 4/2
DID YOU KNOW...
More than 3,440 African-Americans were lynched in the United  States between
1882 and the height of the civil rights movement nearly a  century later.

1. A temporary body of water formed in a meander cut-off is  what type of 
lake / pond ?
(Hint; the name has a Bovine connection)
2. What was the nickname of the professional American boxer  Jack Dempsey?
3. What is the "...Cide" word for faking your own death  ?
4. The fictional attorney Perry Mason was the creation of  which noted 
American author?
5. Which country would I be vacationing in if I explored the  ruins of 
Chichen Itza ?
  a. - Chile
  b. - Guatemala
  c. - Mexico
  d. - Bolivia
6. If someone gave you a Dim Sum, what would you do with it  ?
  a. - Wear it
  b. - Plant it
  c. - Feed it
  d. - Eat it
7. What tree grows berries that are used in the manufacture of  gin ?
8. What is April's Birthstone ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Tampa Bay Buccaneers lost their first 26 games before  finally winning
against the New Orleans Saints.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Oxbow
2.  Manassa Mauler
3. Pseudocide
4. Erle Stanley Gardner
5. - c
6. - d
7. Juniper
8. Diamond

TRUTH !!
The Buccaneers started their franchise in 1976 by going 0-14  under head
coach John McKay. 1977 wasn't much better as they lost their  first 12 games
before the team finally won their first-ever game. That win  came against the
embarrassed New Orleans Saints 33-14. The St. Louis Cardinals  also bit the
turf to the Bucs the following week and lost 17-7. The  Buccaneers made their
first playoffs in 1979, then experienced their first Super  Bowl title in
2003, Super Bowl XXXVII against the Raiders.


----------

